# Pies that make their own crust??



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

I am looking for recipes for those pies that make their own crusts...I know bisquick has a few, but I really don't use premade mixes-I had a "from scratch" one awhile ago-probably from here- but have misplaced so much moving that I may never find it again-I think that one was coconut--just cooked up a butternut squash and was wondering about a pumpkin type pie..any ideas??


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Coconut Pie That Makes Its Own Crust
Just a link I found..
http://www.ehow.com/how_5346541_make-pie-its-own-crust.html


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Blender Custard Pie

2 cups milk

4 eggs

1 stick oleo (I use butter)

1 cup sugar

1/2 cup flour

1 teaspoon vanilla

1/2 cup coconut

Place all ingredients in a blender and mix till combined.

Pour into a 9-inch pie pan, buttered or spayed with Pam,

and bake at 325 degrees for 45 minutes. Sprinkle the 

top with nutmeg.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks GrannyG thats the one I had--now just have to find my blender--stick blender will work I'm sure.


----------

